# Pthread Text



## norihiro (May 15, 2021)

norihiro submitted a new resource:

OBS Pthread Text - beautiful text with pango markup and fade-in/out



> This plugin aims to show beautiful text on OBS Studio.
> 
> Markup
> Font, size, style, ...
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## KenhCuaDaoLeMinh (May 19, 2021)

Hello, thanks for the plugin, could you make a tutorial video about it?


----------



## Gitago (May 20, 2021)

Do you intend to make this available for Windows OS as well?

Also..will it have the ability to set letter spacing?


----------



## norihiro (May 21, 2021)

Gitago said:


> Do you intend to make this available for Windows OS as well?
> Also..will it have the ability to set letter spacing?


I'm trying Windows build slowly but not succeeded yet.
In Ptread Text, letter spacing can be set by a span tag as below.

```
<span letter_spacing='1000'>expanded text</span><span letter_spacing='-1000'>narrow text</span>
```


----------



## norihiro (Jun 21, 2021)

norihiro updated OBS Pthread Text with a new update entry:

Pthread Text 1.0.1



> This is a major version release of OBS Pthread Text.
> There is no much difference from the previous release 0.1.0 but documentation is ready. The major version is increased since the API is stable.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## corndogward (Jul 30, 2021)

Does this plugin support reading text from files?


----------



## norihiro (Jul 31, 2021)

corndogward said:


> Does this plugin support reading text from files?


Yes, this plugin has both options; read from a text file and set i’m from the property.

The text will appear in 33ms + rendering time after the text file is updated. This is much faster than the OBS’s bundled text-freetype2, which takes 1s-2s.
However, chat log mode is not implemented.


----------



## corndogward (Aug 1, 2021)

norihiro said:


> Yes, this plugin has both options; read from a text file and set i’m from the property.
> 
> The text will appear in 33ms + rendering time after the text file is updated. This is much faster than the OBS’s bundled text-freetype2, which takes 1s-2s.
> However, chat log mode is not implemented.


Alright and do you have a Discord or anywhere where you will post updates on the Windows release?


----------



## norihiro (Aug 2, 2021)

corndogward said:


> Alright and do you have a Discord or anywhere where you will post updates on the Windows release?


Unfortunately I have not yet succeeded to build it for Windows. I started to write a build script for Windows from last year but there are a lot of difficulties to build necessary libraries. Since I don’t have Windows machine, it’s very time consuming to debug the build script for me.
I recommend to use browser source or GDI+ text for Windows user.


----------



## norihiro (Aug 12, 2021)

norihiro updated OBS Pthread Text with a new update entry:

Pthread Text 1.0.2



> This is a minor release of OBS Pthread Text.
> Changes are as below.
> 
> Notarized packages for macOS.
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## paedlorida (Nov 5, 2021)

Looks great. Would love to see a Wiindows build.


----------



## Gitago (Dec 12, 2021)

I second this 


paedlorida said:


> Looks great. Would love to see a Wiindows build.


----------



## norihiro (Dec 13, 2021)

The difficulty for Windows is building a library "pango", which is the font rendering library used by this plugin. Help is welcome. What I tried (and failed) were available on github open PR list.


----------



## norihiro (Jan 6, 2022)

norihiro updated OBS Pthread Text with a new update entry:

OBS Pthread Text 1.0.3



> This is a hotfix release.
> 
> *Changes in 1.0.3*
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## craigkendall (May 17, 2022)

I'm attempting to install this plugin into my iMac. When I double-click the .dmg it opens the package and I see the obs-text-pthread folder and the target plugins shortcut. The problem I'm having (I'm new to OBS and been learning it on Linux, but jumping to Mac now) is the plugins shortcut goes now where.
So, where in my Mac file system should the plugins shortcut point to? Or where in the Mac filesystem should I put the obs-text-pthread contents?
I was able to follow a video that said to right-click on the OBS app icon in the applications folder and select Show Package Contents but after scrounging around in there, and attempting to copy the obs-txt-pthread folder into several locations - restarting OBS each time - nothing.
What am I missing? Surely there is a better location for putting OBS plugins on a Mac?


----------



## norihiro (May 18, 2022)

Hi @craigkendall, I'm sorry for your inconvenience. The plugins should point to this location.
/Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins

If this is the first plugin to install to that location, you need to create the directory manually.
If you are using CUI, open terminal and enter command below
sudo mkdir -p /Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins

I need to modify the package somehow but I didn't identify how to do that.


----------



## craigkendall (May 19, 2022)

Thank you @norihiro this helped me figure it out... I go it working.


----------



## norihiro (Aug 29, 2022)

norihiro updated Pthread Text with a new update entry:

Pthread Text 2.0.0



> This is a major release to support OBS 28 and to drop supporting OBS 26.
> 
> *Changes in 2.0.0*
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## norihiro (Sep 3, 2022)

norihiro updated Pthread Text with a new update entry:

Pthread Text 2.0.1



> This is a hotfix release for OBS 28 on ARM.
> 
> *Changes in 2.0.1*
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Spectr20 (Sep 3, 2022)

I suppose for Windows this plugin can not be expected?


----------



## norihiro (Sep 5, 2022)

Spectr20 said:


> I suppose for Windows this plugin can not be expected?


I'm sorry I tried to build for Windows 2 years ago but I almost gave up.
For Windows, I recommend to use Browser Source. it can load from local file, and CSS can specify nice outline, shadow, etc.


----------



## Nutri_ (Sep 6, 2022)

Hello! I've installed the ARM version on OBS 28, but somehow the text is never showing. What could this be?
I tried different fonts, sizes, color, width/height changes, tinkered with every other settings.


----------



## norihiro (Sep 7, 2022)

Nutri_ said:


> View attachment 86280Hello! I've installed the ARM version on OBS 28, but somehow the text is never showing. What could this be?
> I tried different fonts, sizes, color, width/height changes, tinkered with every other settings.


I'm sorry that I have never tested this plugin on ARM but just build the same source code for ARM. So far I have no idea to prepare debugging environment for ARM. PR would be welcome if someone find the way to fix the bug.


----------



## Nutri_ (Sep 7, 2022)

norihiro said:


> I'm sorry that I have never tested this plugin on ARM but just build the same source code for ARM. So far I have no idea to prepare debugging environment for ARM. PR would be welcome if someone find the way to fix the bug.


No problem! 
If there is something I (as a non-programmer) could provide to you that would help debugging, just let me know what I can do.


----------



## Spectr20 (Sep 9, 2022)

norihiro said:


> I'm sorry I tried to build for Windows 2 years ago but I almost gave up.
> For Windows, I recommend to use Browser Source. it can load from local file, and CSS can specify nice outline, shadow, etc.


Browser Source has a problem, when saving a file, the data in the OBS is not updated


----------



## norihiro (Sep 13, 2022)

Nutri_ said:


> No problem!
> If there is something I (as a non-programmer) could provide to you that would help debugging, just let me know what I can do.


Could you provide a log file?
I just got similar issue on Ubuntu and it's reporter shows a log line below. If the same line is logged, it would be helpful.


> [obs-text-pthread] Cannot load '(null)'


----------



## norihiro (Sep 14, 2022)

norihiro updated Pthread Text with a new update entry:

Pthread Text 2.0.2



> This is a major release to support OBS 28 and to drop supporting OBS 26.
> 
> *Changes in 2.0.2*
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## @bronardgodines (Sep 17, 2022)

Es una pena que no tenga


----------



## kjorteo (Oct 5, 2022)

Hello!  Thank you so much for this plugin--as a Linux Mint OBS user who's been limited to the FreeType2 text source options instead of GDI+, this plugin is beautiful.

One question... is there a way to have the text in a gradient of two colors, like the "Color 1" and "Color 2" options for the standard FreeType2 text sources?


----------



## Rabbit95 (Oct 9, 2022)

Are there plans to bring it to more distros like rpm package for fedora or flatpak? Can't You just provide .so file?


----------



## norihiro (Oct 10, 2022)

I'm interested in rpmfusion for Fedora and CentOS, and also Flatpak. However, I don't have the milestone to achieve that. I'm sorry that I don't have enough time to make many systems.
I'm mainly developing on Fedora. The code should work if you build from the source.


----------

